# I live in the UK and my girlfriend lives in the US, please help!?



## giraffe2k8

Hi.

I am in a long distance relationship, I live in the UK and my girlfriend lives in the US. I want her to live over here with me. I understand that the only way we can live together is if we get married.

I live with my parents at the moment and she lives with her parents.

Please can someone help clarify things for me! Is it simply a case of:

- Marrying her
- Buying/Renting a property here in the UK
- Applying for a spouse visa

For the record we are both over 21 and we have meet before.

---

Basically I would really appreciate some information, maybe some good links or advice from someone who is in a similar position as I'm a bit confused.

Just to clear a few things up, We have been in a long distance relationship for about a year. We have been talking about marriage, but nothing has been finalised. Also she wants to live in the UK. I was just hoping for general info, thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit

UK Border Agency | Can my fiance, fiancee or proposed civil partner live in the United Kingdom?


----------



## Caligirl410

giraffe2k8 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am in a long distance relationship, I live in the UK and my girlfriend lives in the US. I want her to live over here with me. I understand that the only way we can live together is if we get married.
> 
> I live with my parents at the moment and she lives with her parents.
> 
> Please can someone help clarify things for me! Is it simply a case of:
> 
> - Marrying her
> - Buying/Renting a property here in the UK
> - Applying for a spouse visa
> 
> For the record we are both over 21 and we have meet before.
> 
> ---
> 
> Basically I would really appreciate some information, maybe some good links or advice from someone who is in a similar position as I'm a bit confused.
> 
> Just to clear a few things up, We have been in a long distance relationship for about a year. We have been talking about marriage, but nothing has been finalised. Also she wants to live in the UK. I was just hoping for general info, thanks.


Hi , im American and my bf is English...we had a long distance relationship for 1 year and i finally moved to England. We rented with his brother, its expensive to live in London. She can come on a tourist visa and stay if you are willing to support her financially. She wont be able to work.. This is what i did. Once she is in england with you you can apply for a Certificate of Approval. This allows you permission to get registered to marry. You will need to prove that you can support her financially, you will need to show proof of your relationship: letters, pictures etc. you'll be interviewed about your relationship seperately and they will compare your answeres to certain questions. Once they grant this COA to you, you have 3 months to marry. Once you marry, you have to apply for her spousal visa which lets her work and gives her residency for 2 years. 

or you can apply for a fiance visa : she must apply in america...i dont know how long it will take for her to get the visa. That visa basically allows her to come into UK and she must marry you within 3 months and you'll have to follow steps above. 

hope it helps


----------



## brownie_89

---
I just went through the exact sitution and I am now living in the UK with my husband on a spousal visa. 

The marriage thing is easy if you just want a quiet ceremony. This is what my husband and I did. Since time was and issue. He came to visit me in the US while there we went to the county courthouse and applied for a marriage lisence. There is a 24 hour waiting period. Then the following day we were married by the judge. Eventully we will do the big wedding but this takes care it enough for the visa. Your GF will then apply online for a settlement visa as you wife. You need to have plenty of evidence for your relationship. My husband and I put together a 70 page book for the entry clearance officer. You will need to write a letter to the entry clearance office asking to be her sponsor and that you can support her without means of public aide. You will both need to include copies of your passport and birth certificates to establish your identity. Your evidence should include a section on your relationship-photos, email, phone bills, plane tickets, etc. Then you will need to have a section on your wedding-photos, ring reciepts (and your rings can be 29.99 from argos they dont care as long as there is proof), and the official copy of the marriage certificate, You will also need a section on your home- photos of every room, bills, mortgage statements etc. You have to be able to show that your home can acomodate both of you. Lastly you need to have your finances-6months of payslips and bank statements for both of you, a letter from your employer, p45 and anything else that shows you can support her until you get it done.
She will then need to send all the evidence, application, passport and biometrics into the British Consulate in her area. We got married on the 21 of November, I had my biometrics taken on the 2nd of Dec. The application was opened on the 5th and the visa was approved on the 20 and it was delivered on the 26th.
She can then come and live in the UK and work just like everyone else. The first visa will be for two years then you apply for indefintie leave to remain.
Hope this helps. 
This is the cheaper way to go as you are only paying for the settlement visa, and not a fiance and then a settlement.


----------



## Comixchik

My girlfriend and I made the move from the US to the UK last year. I am a US citizen, she is British, but was in the USA on a student VISA.

Your US partner and you will have to apply for a fiancee visa. The application is fairly straight forward. You will need to provide documentation of your relationship. We had been living together, and were able to get letters from our landlord testifying to that, and from friends. I also had to submit evidence of financial solvency, and we had a letter from her grandparents inviting us to live with them.

Your problem is going to be that you do not live together. I'm not sure this is insurmountable. The UK immigration authorities are much nicer, and more reasonable than the US ones, who are rude, mean, and stupid.

If your application for the VISA is approved, your US partner will need to send her passport to the British authorities for the VISA. The VISA is good for six months.


----------



## deeger

brownie_89 said:


> ---
> I just went through the exact sitution and I am now living in the UK with my husband on a spousal visa.
> 
> The marriage thing is easy if you just want a quiet ceremony. This is what my husband and I did. Since time was and issue. He came to visit me in the US while there we went to the county courthouse and applied for a marriage lisence. There is a 24 hour waiting period. Then the following day we were married by the judge. Eventully we will do the big wedding but this takes care it enough for the visa. Your GF will then apply online for a settlement visa as you wife. You need to have plenty of evidence for your relationship. My husband and I put together a 70 page book for the entry clearance officer. You will need to write a letter to the entry clearance office asking to be her sponsor and that you can support her without means of public aide. You will both need to include copies of your passport and birth certificates to establish your identity. Your evidence should include a section on your relationship-photos, email, phone bills, plane tickets, etc. Then you will need to have a section on your wedding-photos, ring reciepts (and your rings can be 29.99 from argos they dont care as long as there is proof), and the official copy of the marriage certificate, You will also need a section on your home- photos of every room, bills, mortgage statements etc. You have to be able to show that your home can acomodate both of you. Lastly you need to have your finances-6months of payslips and bank statements for both of you, a letter from your employer, p45 and anything else that shows you can support her until you get it done.
> She will then need to send all the evidence, application, passport and biometrics into the British Consulate in her area. We got married on the 21 of November, I had my biometrics taken on the 2nd of Dec. The application was opened on the 5th and the visa was approved on the 20 and it was delivered on the 26th.
> She can then come and live in the UK and work just like everyone else. The first visa will be for two years then you apply for indefintie leave to remain.
> Hope this helps.
> This is the cheaper way to go as you are only paying for the settlement visa, and not a fiance and then a settlement.


Brownie... please message me  you seem to be the one person who has done what I am in the middle of doing! I'd love any help/information you can provide!


----------



## mulder_149

brownie_89 said:


> ---
> I just went through the exact sitution and I am now living in the UK with my husband on a spousal visa.
> 
> The marriage thing is easy if you just want a quiet ceremony. This is what my husband and I did. Since time was and issue. He came to visit me in the US while there we went to the county courthouse and applied for a marriage lisence. There is a 24 hour waiting period. Then the following day we were married by the judge. Eventully we will do the big wedding but this takes care it enough for the visa. Your GF will then apply online for a settlement visa as you wife. You need to have plenty of evidence for your relationship. My husband and I put together a 70 page book for the entry clearance officer. You will need to write a letter to the entry clearance office asking to be her sponsor and that you can support her without means of public aide. You will both need to include copies of your passport and birth certificates to establish your identity. Your evidence should include a section on your relationship-photos, email, phone bills, plane tickets, etc. Then you will need to have a section on your wedding-photos, ring reciepts (and your rings can be 29.99 from argos they dont care as long as there is proof), and the official copy of the marriage certificate, You will also need a section on your home- photos of every room, bills, mortgage statements etc. You have to be able to show that your home can acomodate both of you. Lastly you need to have your finances-6months of payslips and bank statements for both of you, a letter from your employer, p45 and anything else that shows you can support her until you get it done.
> She will then need to send all the evidence, application, passport and biometrics into the British Consulate in her area. We got married on the 21 of November, I had my biometrics taken on the 2nd of Dec. The application was opened on the 5th and the visa was approved on the 20 and it was delivered on the 26th.
> She can then come and live in the UK and work just like everyone else. The first visa will be for two years then you apply for indefintie leave to remain.
> Hope this helps.
> This is the cheaper way to go as you are only paying for the settlement visa, and not a fiance and then a settlement.



This is what I will be doing next month although my situation is a little different as my Fiance is an EEA Citizen and not a UK Citizen, good information though. Thanks.


----------



## AnnaM0719

Hello...I am in a similar situation...I am in the US and my boyfriend is in England. I am looking for some guidance on the best way for my to move there.


----------



## nyclon

AnnaM0719 said:


> Hello...I am in a similar situation...I am in the US and my boyfriend is in England. I am looking for some guidance on the best way for my to move there.


I would suggest starting a new thread because this 1 is 4 years old. And include the details relevant to your situation.


----------



## AnnaM0719

thank you as I did in my introduction...thank you again for your suggestions.


----------

